
There’s a good reason Americans are horrible at science - hwstar
http://qz.com/588126/theres-a-good-reason-americans-are-horrible-at-science/?google_editors_picks=true
======
CurtHagenlocher
Upvoted in part for the awesome line "If he had told me something straight out
of a superhero comic book, like that 95% of the universe is made up of some
hypothetical invisible substance called “dark matter,” I probably would have
believed that too."

